# EVENTS, Operations, around the Boston Area July 23rd weekend



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

There seem to be a number of get-togethers posted on Large scale Central, of operations in the Boston area...but nothing much is posted here about such stuff...how come ?


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Before the great lost photo episode there used to be a lot of people posting events here. Since that happened most of those people moved to LSC and stopped posting here.

We used to get "who's going", "what's happening", and "here's a roundup} posts quite regularly. But if you look at the last few years we do not even get notices about the large meets. Just part of history moving on.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ironton said:


> Before the great lost photo episode there used to be a lot of people posting events here.


The clue being "lost". No point in posting photos of events if the site owner just throws them away.

Largescalecentral.com has a core group of guys who are 'operations' oriented. There's even a whole forum for it:
Operations
That group tends to be the focus of the events that Fred noticed. They invite the similar-minded operators and get together regularly.

The site owner, Bob McCown, did add a forum for "Conventions, Shows, Clubs and Get-Togethers". We occasionally post photos of events, and even invites beforehand. Sometimes the 'Operations' weekends get posted there too!
Conventions, Shows, Clubs and Get-Togethers


----------

